# How many SVCHOST.EXE should be running?



## pacoloco2k (Jan 27, 2008)

I went ahead and ran task manager and I notice that I had eight SVCHOST.EXE running in the back round.
Four under user name as SYSTEM
Two under user name as NETWORK
Two under user name as Local Service
Is this normal?
please help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

pacoloco2k said:


> I went ahead and ran task manager and I notice that I had eight SVCHOST.EXE running in the back round.
> Four under user name as SYSTEM
> Two under user name as NETWORK
> Two under user name as Local Service
> ...



Hi. . .

I noticed the same thing a year ago - 13 svchost.exe 's running. This is completely normal whether in XP or Vista. Here is an explanation from the how-to-geek:

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/what-is-svchostexe-and-why-is-it-running/


regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I have 5 running right now, I know the # fluctuates depending on what is going on. You can do a search and find them all, if it is not located in %systemroot%\system32 (e.g. c:\windows\system32) then it may be a virus.

edit: boo jc beat me to it.


----------

